# Envy Green



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 21, 2018)

Finally!!

I bought this plant from Piping Rock Orchids in the summer of 2015 at the Parkside final sales event.
I picked up Golddollar at the same time, which flowered later that year, but the plant came down with basal rot as soon as it opened its first beautiful golden flower. 

This plant has been a good grower and all this time, I've been waiting for flowers. Leaf after leaf...it has a total of 14 leaves on the main growth and it has been growing a second growth since a few months ago. 

I'm surprised that the flower is quite large and how green it is!  

The picture doesn't show well, but the leaves are also beautiful. 
They have this nice undulating edge.


----------



## Paphluvr (Feb 21, 2018)

Interesting. Parentage? Paph. primulinum x ? ?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 21, 2018)

malipoense.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 22, 2018)

If the camera is true, that has got to be the greeness EG I've ever seen.
That is sweet.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Feb 22, 2018)

That's a good quality flower for the cross at the very least. And look at that Malipoense-esque elongated spike!

Given that both parents are, or at least can be, fragrant it surprises me that Envy Green tends not to be fragrant or if it is, the scent is very faint.


----------



## DIN (Feb 22, 2018)

Wow amazing primary hybrid.


----------



## Wendy (Feb 22, 2018)

That colour is amazing!!! Is it that green?


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 22, 2018)

SlipperKing said:


> If the camera is true, that has got to be the greeness EG I've ever seen.
> That is sweet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



I agree. Never seen one that green. How long has it been open?


----------



## gego (Feb 22, 2018)

Wow!!! COOL GREEN. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 23, 2018)

Yes, it is very green!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 23, 2018)

Nice! 14 leaves?! YIKES! Mine is only half that size. It was hard going for a while but is picking up speed. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 24, 2018)

Ok, it's 12. I counted the oldest & dead bottom most leaves as well. lol
It grew so many leaves before finally sending up a spike! 

Hopefully the next growth won't do the same.

Plus side, the spike is showing two more buds. So, a total of three buds on the first spike. 

My Deperle in comparison, always had 2 buds until this year. Finally 3!!


----------



## Don I (Feb 24, 2018)

Good looking plant and flower.
Don


----------



## NYEric (Feb 28, 2018)

Mine looks to be between the size of both growths, I have a ways to go. Thanks.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 2, 2018)

show the flower now, please


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 3, 2018)

It looks the same, except the rolling on the dorsal and petals has gotten worse.
The petals have elongated further out. 

The second bud is slowly opening up.
The thrid bud is increasing in size, also.


----------



## blondie (Mar 3, 2018)

It'd a beaut mine is in spike at the mo


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 18, 2018)

One more to open!


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 19, 2018)

It has stayed so green


----------



## Secundino (Mar 19, 2018)

Wow - that is a stunning plant! Love it!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 19, 2018)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GuRu (Mar 19, 2018)

Lovely flowers and sooooo green. I like them very much.


----------



## gego (Mar 19, 2018)

Love the color. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 21, 2018)

Sweet peas! Great colors

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 21, 2018)

Interesting. Good growing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

